# Makita RT0700C Roumer (Router/Trimmer) UPDATE REVIEW



## Dutchy

Hello Bradley,

I am using this router as a DIY user. And i agree that this is a great router. The mine is 220 V. Is the american type also 220?


----------



## BradAnderson

Dutchy im in Australia so my router is 240v. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Grumpymike

The American version is 110v.


----------



## Ollie

We have a 110v version, in the UK you can get both voltages. It is a very nice router indeed. Small but powerful, Variable speed, 3 different bases and normal Makita quality.

Ollie


----------



## BradAnderson

Yes Ollie it is great the Australian version only comes with the single round fixed base. Im now trying to fine somewhere to get the other bases from oversea. Makita do not bring them in to Australia


----------



## Ton80

I just picked this router up last night and haven't even fired it up yet but I have one negative observation. The included base has an opening that will not accept some common bits used for edge routing that I would otherwise fully expect it to be capable of since my burned out Bosch Colt was capable. With the bosh, the plastic portion of the base had to be removed and I cut a 1/4" piece of MDF with a larger hole to accept a larger round over or coving bit. With the makita, the aluminum portion of the base has a hole that matches the small plastic plate so there is no way to use a decent size round over which is already making me think I will be returning the router and either going back to the Bosch or taking a look at the dewalt and its base.

Can anyone comment on whether using the plunge base with the makita will allow for a larger bit opening with a shop made sub base?


----------



## Ton80

Still wondering if anyone can tell me about the opening of the Plunge base for the Makita RT0700. I spoke to their tech Support and I was told the opening is a 2-3/16 diameter opening which sounds quite large for a compact router. I can't find any info or images on the web that will confirm this so I am hoping a member of LJ has this base and confirm that information.


----------

